# roof antenna for weak ota reception?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I have basic roamio which has ota but using $75 indoor radioshack tv antenna i couldnt pull anything in. Anyone know how i can inquire about a stronger roof antenna? Im in novato sf bay area 94945


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

www.antennaweb.org


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Take a look at what you can build yourself. I have the contraption at the bottom of this web page
stashed in the back of a closet:

http://home.comcast.net/~tomhorsley/hardware/antenna/antenna.html

Of course, I'm sure a more wind resistant and solidly built version would indeed work better on the roof.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice PVC 4 bay. Love homebrew antennas


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

Antennaweb is a great site to start at. I was in a similar situation and went with an RCA ANT800 omnidirectional antenna, based on info from antennaweb and elsewhere. It cost approx $65 on Amazon, was super easy to mount on my roof, and now I'm getting great HD reception from more than 20 channels. With my indoor antenna I was getting less than 5, and constantly needed to adjust the antenna (which obviously isn't practical for dvr recording).

-Joe


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Can you move your indoor antenna to an attic?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

A lot of people are doing what Chicago is saying, put the antenna in the attic. No need to climb up on the room and make holes in the surface. Works really great for condos and town houses.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Can you move your indoor antenna to an attic?


Or at least a mid-sized "outdoor" antenna to an attic or closet (if having it indoors in view is too ugly)? That is what I do. There are some good ones out there. Assuming you only need UHF signals, getting progressively stronger there's the Eagle Aspen EASDTV2BUHF, Antennas Direct DB2E, Antennas Direct DB4E, or Antennas Direct ClearStream 4.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually you might need something bigger because for that zipcode solidsignal.com recommends the Solid Signal HDBBX or Channel Master CM3020 or Solid Signal HDB4X or Solid Signal HDB91X or Winegard FL6550A.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

tvfool.com is also a good website to help you figure out how hard it is to pick up different channels.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

You'll need an attic- or roof- mounted antenna to pick up all the major networks.


----------

